# The Crazies (2010)



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJijXHrliDc[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer 2 Link removed
Trailer 3 Link removed


> A reinvention loosely based upon the George Romero 1973 film of the same name, The Crazies is about the inhabitants of a small Kansas town suddenly plagued by insanity and then death after a mysterious toxin contaminates their water supply.


*Genre*:Action | Drama | Horror | Sci-Fi | Thriller 
*Director*:

*Starring* 
 as David Dutton
 as Judy Dutton
 as Russell Clank
 as Becca Darling

*Release*:  February 26  2010


73% currently. 

*Consensus* -  Tense, nicely shot, and uncommonly intelligent, The Crazies is the rare horror remake that works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't say my interest has been piqued by this movie. It looks like it might be a decent movie to watch when you're sitting at home on a weekday, all alone, bored, lonely, crying your eyes out, and wishing you had a life.

That describes me every night so I'll probably watch it eventually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

The only thing thats really interesting me are the reviews.......Very positive for a horror film.

Even movies like Wolfman, The Thing, and Shining get shunned by criticis initially....So why is this doing so well?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe it's doing something right? I know you hated the original or whatever, so maybe they just took the idea and, in true Hollywood fashion, "ruined" the story and made a completely new one. Only somehow it got better instead of worse. A rare Hollywood miracle.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't expect Zombieland to be good either but it got good reviews.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Zombieland? That's a bad comparison, as it's a comedy and I think most people thought it looked awesome.


"The Crazies" wasn't a very good movie, and the trailer for the remake(besides possibly spoiling the ending) feels like its taking too much from 28 days later.....For my review of the original.....

Source: Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown



> THE CRAZIES(1973)
> 
> (Directed by George Romero)
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Zombieland? That's a bad comparison, as it's a comedy and I think *most people thought it looked awesome*.
> 
> 
> "The Crazies" wasn't a very good movie, and the trailer for the remake(besides possibly spoiling the ending) feels like its taking too much from 28 days later.....For my review of the original.....
> ...



With Zombieland I thought it was going to be one of those movies, where all the funny/good parts were the ones shown in the trailer, and the rest of the movie would be crap.
--------------------------------------------------------

Updated first post with Consensus


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

Eh, I'm not into these types of movies.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Eh, I'm not into these types of movies.



You have a type? 

Is it Twilight?



Do you just not like zombie movies?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2010)

George Romero is listed as executive producer of The Crazies remake.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> You have a type?
> 
> Is it Twilight?
> 
> ...





I don't like that apocalyptic/horror type. Just doesn't interest me.

The film doesn't look _bad_, its just not my type.


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll probably see it eventually.  Maybe in theaters.  I sorta want to.  I've been a big fan of Timothy Olyphant since I saw _Go._


----------



## pajamas (Feb 26, 2010)

Going to go see it when it comes out. Gf is into scary movies u:


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

Executive Producer titles are usually just "I did the original..." they usually dont actually do anything.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate the trailer so damn much...there's nothing in it that draws my attention...the more I see it, the more it's telling me it's going to blow.

I didn't even know this was a remake until like two days ago.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

Look's interesting. Like a wannabe zombie movie except zombie's have somewhat of a bigger conscious or control, aside from them not knowing what there doing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 27, 2010)

This movie was good

i liked it a lot


----------



## Roy (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like whatever.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont normally like movies like this, but I have to say, this trailer makes it look really good. I wouldn't mind seeing it


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

The film is getting good reviews, so I'll probably see it.


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

I like when that crazy old man stepped onto the baseball field with a shotgun.

And the cops were like "oh shit...."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just saw it. It was pretty good, but not very scary. It did avoid (or rather subvert) a lot of horror cliches`, so the protagonists did'nt come across as idiots, and I like how they just jumped right into the action rather than try and set things up. 

It was'nt exactly a masterpiece, and it as a little predictable in places. But it was entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

Masa, you best be right. If I disagree, there will be severe sodomy involved.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rubbish, seriously rubbish.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Masa, you best be right. If I disagree, there will be severe sodomy involved.



I'm not scared of your sodomy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2010)

It was nice to see how diligent the military was in the movie.  I was pleased that they were able to track the husband and wife to Cedar Rapids.  Nice satellite work there.


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 1, 2010)

Hum I haven't seen this yet, but isn't this a "The Happening" rip-off? It seemed at least a bit similar, judging by the trailer


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 1, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Hum I haven't seen this yet, but isn't this a "The Happening" rip-off? It seemed at least a bit similar, judging by the trailer


nothing happened in The Happening, there's nothing to even rip off of



it was pretty good, not too scary but kept a good flow that keeps it entertaining


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Hum I haven't seen this yet, but isn't this a "The Happening" rip-off? It seemed at least a bit similar, judging by the trailer



It is similar to the happening, but it's a lot better. Much more action and the plot moves at a better rate.


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2010)

this shit looks nice and gruesome, definetly going to check it out


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The only thing thats really interesting me are the reviews.......Very positive for a horror film.
> 
> Even movies like Wolfman, The Thing, and Shining get shunned by criticis initially....So why is this doing so well?



Because critics (like rottenshitmatoes) are always right when determining if you'll like the movie?

Personally, 90% of the movies critics gave bad ratings I enjoyed greatly. Critics judged transformers as being too loud, wow? Ever heard a 30 foot 500 tonne metal robot shoot bombs around your house?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Hum I haven't seen this yet, but isn't this a "The Happening" rip-off? It seemed at least a bit similar, judging by the trailer



Actually, that's a pretty interesting comparison. I'm going to say no though.....In the Happening, the only major tension is will they get sick or not. In the crazies, they must fight the crazies and the government.

I'd say its closer to "28 Weeks Later".


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't believe how terribly you rated this movie MartialHorror


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2010)

a 2.5/4 means it's decent, above average, etc, which is what it is.


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll definitly check it out then, if it's better than "The Happening" xD


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a 5...I didn't like it much...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> Personally, 90% of the movies critics gave bad ratings I enjoyed greatly. Critics judged transformers as being too loud, wow? Ever heard a 30 foot 500 tonne metal robot shoot bombs around your house?



Critics can get films wrong, but 90% of the time they are right. And if you're trying to prove that critics can get it wrong by using Trasformers then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2010)

It all comes down to what critics want. Critics are tired of the same old shit, so will embrace more arty unique films.

But sometimes when it comes to certain genres, they turn their brain off and look at it as a dumb genre piece, when the brains were supposed to be on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll check this one out because I'm a sucker for movies about crazed infected pseudozombies running amok.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

movie was okay but my favorite zombie movie is down of dead 2004


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, it was semi-decent. Kind of exciting to an extent. I'd give her a 5/10.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 2, 2010)

Honestly? The tied-in comics were better than much of the film itself.


----------

